# Pinarello F4:13 Team Model



## BianchPaul (Mar 2, 2006)

I have just come back from my LBS (Velo, Brisbane, Qld, Australia) where they just unwrapped the Caisse D'Epargne F4:13 frame. Has anyone got any photos of this frame built up, if you do it would be good to see them!

Cheers


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Go to the second page of this thread in the german TOUR magazine forum:

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=75123


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

I kind of like the one from last year that was rebadged as as opera better

http://www.riogrande.co.jp/05/x_pradera.html 

but this one is pretty sexy too.


----------



## triple b (Jan 11, 2006)

Very nice. I have an all carbon colored(no blue or red) F4:13.


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

F4:13 2007:


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

*Photos*

Fantastic looking photographs of the new F4:13.
Where did you get those.
My personnal favorite has to be the red-black with a touch of white.
Look very much like the Caisse d'Epargne team.
Really tempting to change my 2005 Dogma FP (blue and black) for one of those.
Anxious to see the rest of the line (Dogma FP and Paris FP Carbon)
Thanks for the photos.


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

The pics are from an Austrian Pinarello Dealer (I am Austrian), who has joined a dealer meeting at Treviso.

It´s a little bit tricky if you don´t understand German, but try this:

http://radcenter.magix.net/

THen click the little white arrow (a white triangle) in order to see the second page, then click there

"Pinarellopräsentation ... 
Treviso 15.07.2006" 

Enjoy 50 nice pictures!


----------



## BianchPaul (Mar 2, 2006)

*Cant bring the slide show up!*

I clicked onto the link, and went to the second page then tried the the Pinarello link. It appears that nothing is happening, do you need a password to view the pictures.

Thanks in Advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Should work without problems or passwords. Probably click the second line, the word "treviso".


or try this

http://radcenter.magix.net/userwebs...act=2&alb_id=B9038700174511DBB2C121DC507A133A


edit: I´m sorry, but obviosly the homepage doesn´t want us to get directly to the foto-show. the link leads to the startpage.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

I opened it in google's German to English translator. I couldn't click on indvidual pictures but I could watch the entire slide show just fine. Thanks for the post.


----------



## BianchPaul (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry for being behind the times, but how do I get Google german translator up so I can open the slide show up.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

*Google translator*

Just type the web address of the page you want to translate where it says " translate web page", pick the languages you want, and then click on translate.

http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en

good luck!


----------

